# OWL-Saisonopening am Ostermontag 2012!



## JENSeits (21. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hier gehts jetzt um den Finalen Termin. Diesen oeberen Beitrag werde ich dann in mehreren Schritten mit den neusten Infos versorgen.
Ich freue mich auf einen genialen Tag auf und neben dem MTB! 

Bitte ebenfalls abstimmen wer teilnimmt und wer nicht. Falls jemand zu den Fotos / Grillen o.ä. etwas beitragen kann / möchte -> bitte hier in die Kommentare schreiben! 


LG Jens


Edit 21.03.2012 

Lokalität     |     Lübbecke
Datum        |     9 April 2012
Tourart      |      Meines Erachtens nach macht eine Traillastige Tour am meisten Sinn!


----------



## nippelspanner (21. März 2012)

Ostermontag?
Da bin ich mit meinen Eiern beschäftigt!

Nee Quatsch, Biken in Südtirol.
Von daher: Absage meinerseits.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (21. März 2012)

Jo ich wäre dabei, ob und wielange ich nach der Tour noch dabei sein kann zu evtl. Grillen lasse ich noch offen weil ich noch nicht weiss was mit der Fam anliegt. Aber für die Tour habe ich frei.


----------



## Surfjunk (21. März 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Nee Quatsch, Biken in Südtirol.
> Von daher: Absage meinerseits.




Ist doch erst im Mai.
Oder fährst du vorher auch schon hin?


----------



## the_Shot (21. März 2012)

Ich nehm wohl teil, wegen grillen od. ähnlichem kann ich leider noch nichts sagen.


----------



## pecto69 (21. März 2012)

Ostern ist immer Camping angesagt 
Von daher no way...

Dirk


----------



## crossboss (21. März 2012)

Ich fahre mit meiner Familie über Ostern mit dem WOmO an die "Mordsee" Leider AbsageJörg


----------



## nippelspanner (21. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Oder fährst du vorher auch schon hin?



Jupp!


----------



## Surfjunk (21. März 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Jupp!



Naja, war ja auch schon vorher da, nur nicht zu Biken. 

Und mit Skiern hat das bei dem Schnee auch mehr Spass gemacht.


----------



## slang (22. März 2012)

Supersache, 
habe für Teilnahme, Tour, Grillen und Bierchen abgestimmt.


----------



## chucki_bo (22. März 2012)

Kann mal jmd. das Tourenbuch etwas definieren??

Also wann soll Start sein?
Wie lange soll die Tour werden?

Für mich stellt sich nämlich vor der Zu/Absage zunächst die Frage, in welchem Zeitfenster sich das so bewegt.

Lustn hätte ich - aber nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit

Later


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## discordius (22. März 2012)

Solange ich mir keinen Fullface-Helm und Protektoren zulegen muss, beteilige ich mich gerne.
Hat jemand einen Vorschlag, wie ich meinen Grill ans Bike kriege? In meinem Rucksack ist schon die Trinkblase.


----------



## crossboss (22. März 2012)

Wieso du hast doch Stahlspeichen im Laufrad oder ?! Auf die Seite mit dat Dings, Kohlen drunter, Wurst drauf, Bier auf


----------



## dertobi78 (22. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin dabei.

Alles andere ist mir Wurscht. Mache fast jeden Blödsinn
mit.

Ne Kiste Pilsbier kann ich wohl auch mitbringen , oder dieses andere Zeug. Wie heisst das nochmal? Da wo Fische drin bumsen??
Ah jetzt: Wasser.

Schöne Grüße, Tobi


----------



## kris. (23. März 2012)

Startzeit und Tourlänge wären auch für mich ne interessante Angabe.
Dann kann ich schauen, ob ich von der Regierung frei bekomme. Dürfte aber klappen...


----------



## nextfriday (23. März 2012)

Also ich gehe mal schwer davon aus, dass ich dabei bin. Aber n paar Eckdaten wären auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht.


----------



## Surfjunk (23. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> lübbecke - kaiser wilhelm - lübbecke würde ich vorschlagen.



 Das werden glaube ich die wenigsten hier schaffen 

Vor allem wenn dann auch noch ein paar Trails dabei Gefahren werden. 
Treffen Bergkirchen - Lutersche Egge - Krause Buche - Schneller Peter - den DH am Kaiser - und zurück. 
Bierchen beim Schmied wäre dann auch drin. 
Ich glaube das reicht dann den meisten, das müssten was an 1000hm sein und  bei 25- 35km schätze ich mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertobi78 (23. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Das werden glaube ich die wenigsten hier schaffen
> 
> Vor allem wenn dann auch noch ein paar Trails dabei Gefahren werden.
> Treffen Bergkirchen - Lutersche Egge - Krause Buche - Schneller Peter - den DH am Kaiser - und zurück.
> ...


----------



## JENSeits (23. März 2012)

So jetzt habe ich auch endlich wieder Zeit ins Forum zuschauen!

Die Geschichte mit dem Kaiser wird wohl zuviel werden, befürchte ich.
Ich hätte jetzt eine 2-3 Stunden Runde um Lübbecke vorgeschlagen, vielleicht mit Ausreißern nach Westen oder Osten -- das wäre so mein Ansatz gewesen! 
Zeitlich hätte ich den Treff auf 11Uhr gelegt - damit hier alle lange schlafen können 


Was meint ihr? Allen werden wir es leider nicht recht machen können


----------



## kris. (23. März 2012)

11 klingt doch gu. Das reicht zum einigermassen ausschlafen (von hier aus fährt man ja auch noch ne Stunde) und abends ist man nicht zu spät zu Hause.

2-3 Stunden rollen, kleine Fotosession, Bierchen & Wurst, fertich.


----------



## JENSeits (23. März 2012)

so ists angedacht!


----------



## dertobi78 (23. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> so ists angedacht!



Perfekt!!! ð²ð»ð


----------



## slang (23. März 2012)

dafür


----------



## wiehenrenner (23. März 2012)

Jup kommt mir entgegen, bin dafür


----------



## exto (24. März 2012)

... wobei "Runde um Lübbecke" eher nach Rentner-RTF in hellblauen Spandex-Hosen klingt 

Trailtechnish spielt die Musik doch eher zwischen Bergkirchen und Kaiser. Oder willst du deinen dicken Bock über die Forstautobahn in die Norddeutsche Tiefebene treten?


----------



## Surfjunk (24. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> ... wobei "Runde um Lübbecke" eher nach Rentner-RTF in hellblauen Spandex-Hosen klingt
> 
> Trailtechnish spielt die Musik doch eher zwischen Bergkirchen und Kaiser. Oder willst du deinen dicken Bock über die Forstautobahn in die Norddeutsche Tiefebene treten?


----------



## JENSeits (24. März 2012)

Ja das möchte ich und ja die Klamotten ziehe ich mir notfalls auch an.
Ich mag unsere Trails und ich denke da stehe ich nicht alleine im Raum.
Das Herbsttreffen oder das nächste Opening können wir ja weiter in den Osten verschieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (24. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> ... wobei "Runde um Lübbecke" eher nach Rentner-RTF in hellblauen Spandex-Hosen klingt
> 
> Trailtechnish spielt die Musik doch eher zwischen Bergkirchen und Kaiser. Oder willst du deinen dicken Bock über die Forstautobahn in die Norddeutsche Tiefebene treten?


 

Das passt, alterstechnisch bin ich auf gutem Weg dahin, und so ne enge Buchse habe ich sicher noch in meinem Fundus


----------



## exto (24. März 2012)

Ok. Dann kann ich ja im Herbst noch mal reingucken


----------



## Sgt.Green (24. März 2012)

Manche tun ja glatt so als wäre das Wiehengebirge am Kaiser 1000m höher


----------



## poekelz (30. März 2012)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Manche tun ja glatt so als wäre das Wiehengebirge am Kaiser 1000m höher



2000 mindestens 

Nur weil sie eine gebaute Strecke mit ein paar Gaps im Wald haben , mit dem Rest (SP, KB, ...) kann der Lübbecker Raum locker mitstinken.

Evtl. kennt der Herr Exto die guten Sachen nur noch nicht


----------



## kris. (30. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Das Herbsttreffen oder das nächste Opening können wir ja weiter in den Osten verschieben


 
Thüringen?!


----------



## Surfjunk (30. März 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Thüringen?!



Elbsandsteingebirge


----------



## kris. (30. März 2012)

Das Problem dort ist nur die extrem kleinliche Forstverwaltung. Im Nationalpark durchaus zu verstehen, außerhalb gibt es aber wohl auch oft Probleme wenn man dort einen Wanderweg fährt der nicht 10m breit ist...


----------



## poekelz (30. März 2012)

Wenn schon dann Tschechien - geile Trails, billiges und vor allem gutes Essen und die Geburtsstätte des Pilsgetränks


----------



## kris. (30. März 2012)

Und nur 50km weiter zu fahren.

Lecker essen kann man aber auch in Thüringen und Sachsen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (30. März 2012)

Wer möchte sich auf einem Parkplatz treffen zum Tourstart und dort wieder enden, einpacken und fahren? Oder doch lieber nen Getränk i-wo in einem Garten oder ähnlichem?

LG Jens


----------



## crossboss (30. März 2012)

Ich habe zwar erst eingetragen, daß ich nicht teilnehme kann aber es gab bei uns ne Änderung der Osterpläne: 
Also wenns ok ist....zeitlich könnte ich jetzt doch zumindest an der Tour teilnehmen 
Weil ich jetzt doch bereits Ostersonntagabends wieder da bin. 

Ja irgendwo Parkplatz. 

Wegen Familientermin mit Großeltern, würde ich  nach der Tour gleich weiter fahren wollen. Wie lang wird die Runde  denn jetzt genau? KM, Zeit?


Gruß Jörg


----------



## JENSeits (30. März 2012)

Ich möchte sie nächste Woche abfahren, dann kann ich genaueres sagen. Tippen würde ich aber auf 2 Stunden wenn wir direkt nachm Trail wieder bergauf strampeln 

Ok, dann treffen wir uns auf dem Parkplatz der Barre Bräu Brauwelt (Bundesstraße B239 südlich von Lübbecke, genaue Adresse: Berliner Str. 121-123, 32312 Lübbecke). Ich hoffe da passen wir alle Mann drauf!


----------



## wiehenrenner (30. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich möchte sie nächste Woche abfahren, dann kann ich genaueres sagen. Tippen würde ich aber auf 2 Stunden wenn wir direkt nachm Trail wieder bergauf strampeln
> 
> Ok, dann treffen wir uns auf dem Parkplatz der Barre Bräu Brauwelt (Bundesstraße B239 südlich von Lübbecke, genaue Adresse: Berliner Str. 121-123, 32312 Lübbecke). Ich hoffe da passen wir alle Mann drauf!


 
Also ich glaube nicht das wir dort alle draufpassen. Vllt. wäre der Wanderparkplatz auf der anderen Seite besser. 
Das Wetter soll ja auch so la la werden. Zumindest nichts für nen gemütlichen Nachmittag im garten + Grill. Vllt wäre es möglich ne erweiterte Tour auf 3 oder 4 Stunden im petto zu haben. Gerade wenn unsere Lipper anreisen, lohnt sich die 2h Route vllt. nicht wirklich. Oder können wir da oben irgendwo einkehren?


----------



## JENSeits (30. März 2012)

Mhm ich kann woanders parken. Janik & Uli kommen warscheinlich mit Rad denke ich.
Dann sollten wir doch mit ca. 10 Autos dahin passen. Rischer könnte z.B. auch bei mir mit starten ... ich denke das bekommen wir schon hin mit dem parken, es werden wohl auch nicht alle Lipper einzeln kommen, oder?  Sonst gibts noch einen anderen Parkplatz in der Nähe wo immer 3-4 Autos draufpassen.

Mhm die Tour erweitern dürfte im Grundprinzip nicht das Problem sein, da gebe ich dann aber die Führung an andere ab, ohnehin wollte ich mich nicht so in den Vordergrund spielen. Was meint ihr denn, Janik / Frank / etc wo wir die Tour ausweiten könnten? Richtung Holzhausen oder Nettelstedt? Nur der Trailanteil nimmt dann natürlich recht stark ab 

Einkehren dürfte daoben für dreckige Biker an einem Ostermontag eher schwierig werden denke ich, es sei denn i-jemand stellt seine beheizte Garage zur Verfügung


----------



## slang (30. März 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Also ich glaube nicht das wir dort alle draufpassen.



Wenn das schon nicht passt, sehe ich schwarz für unsere Autos 

Ist das jetzt direkt bei Barre-Bräu, oder dieser Parkplatz, rechts von der Bundesstrasse kurz vorm Berg nach Lübbecke? Am Strubeberg oder so. Hatte mir Jens mal empfohlen und der ist doch gut. Passen wir auch alle drauf. Und von da kann man doch über die Brücke Richtung Kahle Wart oder eben die andere Seite Hüllhorst etc. Und nen Grillplatz sollte da ja auch irgendwo sein, müssen die Locals dann klären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (30. März 2012)

Genau, Google zeigt dir das  
Das ist der Parkplatz auf der linken Seite der B239, gegenüber vom Barre Werk auf dem Gelände der Brauwelt 

Naja, bei dem Parkplatz muss man am Ende dann wieder hochstrampeln, so kann man quasi direkt zum Parkplatz rollen. Einen Grillplatz kenne ich persönlich nun nicht direkt am Wald, es sei denn ein User stellt uns seinen Garten / Hof zur Verfügung.
Andere Seite müssen andere Locals klären, das ist nicht meine Ecke!


----------



## JENSeits (30. März 2012)

Genau, Google zeigt dir das  
Das ist der Parkplatz auf der linken Seite der B239, gegenüber vom Barre Werk auf dem Gelände der Brauwelt 

Naja, bei dem Parkplatz muss man am Ende dann wieder hochstrampeln, so kann man quasi direkt zum Parkplatz rollen. Einen Grillplatz kenne ich persönlich nun nicht direkt am Wald, es sei denn ein User stellt uns seinen Garten / Hof zur Verfügung.
Andere Seite müssen andere Locals klären, das ist nicht meine Ecke!


----------



## dertobi78 (30. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich werde ne schöne Kiste Herforder mitbringen. 

Direkt bei Barre hat das richtig Stil.

Schöne Grüße, Tobi


----------



## discordius (30. März 2012)

Es gäbe auch Grillplätze im Wald. Beispielsweise an der Hütte oberhalb von Nettelstedt. Da habe ich zumindest mal unsere Nachbarin zusammen mit einer Horde weiterer Menschen beim Grillen getroffen. Die könnte ich fragen, wie das organisiert wurde. Aber von einem Grillplatz alleine wird man nicht satt, das Material müsste dann wer mit dem Auto anliefern.
Direkt oben am Stein habe ich auch mal Leute mit großem Zelt gesehen, die hatten da sogar ein ganzes Schwein zum Grillen rumliegen.


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

dertobi78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich werde ne schöne Kiste Herforder mitbringen.
> 
> ...



Barre trinkt man ja auch nicht freiwillig!


----------



## JENSeits (31. März 2012)

Die hast du auch gesehen? Das waren die Pfadfinder  
Ich versuche mich mal schlau zumachen - einen Fahrer für den Krams finde ich dann schon


----------



## chucki_bo (31. März 2012)

Grillt doch am Turm.

Wünsche Euch jdfls. richtig gutes Wetter, trockene Trails und viel Spaß. 

Wir haben die Ostertage komplett voll und somit bleibt nullkommanull
Zeitfenster für ne Tour - schade. 

... und an alle non-locals: das Revier wird Euch gefallen. Ist sicher
kein Rentner-RTF Gebiet für Lycraritter.

Later


----------



## slang (31. März 2012)

Hm,
die Grillgelegenheit sollte aber schon mit Auto erreichbar sein, oder soll man das Zubehör mit auf Tour nehmen? 

Wobei, grad noch mal geschaut, grillen wollen ja eh nur Jens, Ohropax und ich. Vielleicht sollten wirs dann lassen


----------



## Sgt.Green (31. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Mhm ich kann woanders parken. Janik & Uli kommen warscheinlich mit Rad denke ich.
> Dann sollten wir doch mit ca. 10 Autos dahin passen. Rischer könnte z.B. auch bei mir mit starten ... ich denke das bekommen wir schon hin mit dem parken, es werden wohl auch nicht alle Lipper einzeln kommen, oder?  Sonst gibts noch einen anderen Parkplatz in der Nähe wo immer 3-4 Autos draufpassen.
> 
> Mhm die Tour erweitern dürfte im Grundprinzip nicht das Problem sein, da gebe ich dann aber die Führung an andere ab, ohnehin wollte ich mich nicht so in den Vordergrund spielen. Was meint ihr denn, Janik / Frank / etc wo wir die Tour ausweiten könnten? Richtung Holzhausen oder Nettelstedt? Nur der Trailanteil nimmt dann natürlich recht stark ab
> ...



Erweitern könnte man das sicherlich ganz gut, ne´ anschließende Runde nach Rödinghausen bzw. zum grünen See sollte dann auch jedem genügen


----------



## slang (31. März 2012)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Erweitern könnte man das sicherlich ganz gut, ne´ anschließende Runde nach Rödinghausen bzw. zum grünen See sollte dann auch jedem genügen



Hilfe, dann ist aber schon ne ganz große Runde. Wieviele Km sind das dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (31. März 2012)

Hatte ich auch dran gedacht, aber das zieht sich echt lang hin! Ich befürchte das Wetter wird unangenehm schmuddelig, was mich persönlich ziemlich anekelt für so eine große Runde^^

Also das mit dem Grillen kann man dann vllt doch sien lassen, bei dem geringen Interesse


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich hätte ja auch Interesse an der Tour gehabt. Leider gabe es nur auf die Andeutung wegen Ostermontag schon eine Verbalklatsche wegen des jährlich an Ostermontag stattfindenden Besuchs bei Schwiegeroma...

Auf diese Verwandschaftsbesuche fahr ich ja ganz besonders ab!


----------



## nextfriday (31. März 2012)

Also ne halbwegs vernünftige Tour wäre schon schön, für 20 km lohnt es sich wahrscheinlich nicht die Böcke auf'n Hänger zu schmeißen. Wie siehts denn evtl mit 2 Gruppen aus, die Einen die nur Trail fahren wollen und die  Anderen die anschließend noch mehr Belastung für die Beine wollen.


----------



## Surfjunk (31. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> habe ich doch schon vorgeschlagen!
> lübbecke - kaiser - lübbecke.
> 
> aber das will ja keiner.



In der Realität wäre das dann:

Lübbecke - Kaiser - per Bus zurück nach Lübbecke


----------



## kris. (1. April 2012)

örks..... Das Wetter für O-Montag sieht ja mal schei$$e aus.
Hab mich jetzt trotzdem erstmal eingetragen.


----------



## nextfriday (1. April 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> In der Realität wäre das dann:
> 
> Lübbecke - Kaiser - per Bus zurück nach Lübbecke



Und jetzt in Zahlen, wie weit ist das?


----------



## chucki_bo (1. April 2012)

Lübbecke Porta Lübbecke sind rund 50km ohne Trails, die auf dem
Weg liegen. Also reiner Kammweg.


----------



## slang (1. April 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Lübbecke Porta Lübbecke sind rund 50km ohne Trails, die auf dem
> Weg liegen. Also reiner Kammweg.



Upps, wo ist denn der "gefällt mir nicht" Knopf


----------



## slang (2. April 2012)

Na ja, mal auf gutes Wetter hoffen. ob ich mir bei 12 Grad und Schauern
, 50km, mit Trails dann wohl eher über 60, antun will entscheide ich spontan am Montag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (2. April 2012)

Naja, eigentlich sollte es ja ein lustiges Treffen werden und kein Training für das Cape Epic, oder?


----------



## exto (2. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> aber das will ja keiner.



Doch! Aber das will keiner


----------



## crossboss (2. April 2012)

.......und da werden die Leute die keine_* Kilometerfresser *_sind auch ganz schnell wortkarger

*Kleinster gemeinsamer Nenner* dient der Streckenauslegung als logischer Maßstab, oder? Was wäre mit ca 30 km und 600/700 HM ? Ist da da möglich?Jörg


----------



## kris. (2. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> .......und da werden die Leute die keine_* Kilometerfresser *_sind auch ganz schnell wortkarger


----------



## wiehenrenner (2. April 2012)

Habe ich auch nicht verstanden... Du kannst auch so 70 KM und 1500 HM machen, Frage ist will man das? Für nen lockeren Saisonaufgalopp zum Leute kennenlernen und nen bissl quatschen sollte die angebotene Tour imho reichen. Für alle danach unterforderten bietet sich dann ja auch die Option eigenständig gen Kaiser aufzubrechen oder sonst was....


----------



## the_Shot (2. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Was wäre mit ca 30 km und 600/700 HM ? Ist da da möglich?Jörg



Hmm, gibt's da nen Lift? 30Km schaff ich beim besten Willen nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (2. April 2012)

Also Kinners,

ich kann zwar leider nicht mitfahren, aber FALLS ihr Euch auf dem PP an der B239 Brücke trefft (da ist genug Platz für die Autos), könnt Ihr in Frieden entscheiden, was / wie viel ihr wollt. Von da sind viele gute Trails schnell erreichbar. 
Grundsätzlich kann das z.B. Poekelz (er hat ja schließlich auch den Termin losgetreten  ) als Guido prima zeigen. Wiehenrenner / Jenseits - ihr fahrt doch auch da und kennt Euch bestens aus 

Also meine Einschätzung: Das werden ca. 25 - 30 km und 700 - 800 hm - alles im und um den Bereich des PP // BarreTrail / Sender / Klippe / ExitII / Turmtrail. Die Namen sagen Euch jetzt nix, aber den Locals wohl. Liegt alles nah bei....

Macht Euch nicht verrückt.... 

Ich wünsche jedenfalls viel Spaß!!!

chucki_bo (ich will wohl auch mit  )


----------



## kris. (2. April 2012)

In der allergrößten Not können ja auch wieder 2 Gruppen gebildet werden. 
Hat ja letztesmal auch geklappt, oder?


----------



## JENSeits (2. April 2012)

Ich wäre dafür das wir als Gruppe erstmal zusammen bleiben und es wie von Chucky (und vorher mir) angesprochen so machen. Da haben wir bestimmt jede Menge Spaß und sonst kann die Runde ja gerne nach belieben erweitert werden. 

Man kann jederzeit auf den Kammweg abbiegen und der Waldautobahn die Kilometer in den Boden strampeln 


*Treff *(zur Sicherheit zwecks Parkplatzgröße wo hier einige Angst bekommen^^)* Parkplatz an der B239* (B239 Richtung Lübbecke, nach der Fußgängerbrücke auf dem Kamm des Berges rechts abbiegen, sollte für jeden auffindbar sein  )
*11 Uhr*
*
ohne Grillen*, notfalls mit Burger King oder sowas im Anschluß


----------



## slang (2. April 2012)

bis man so los kommt ist 11.30Uhr oder später. Zwischendurch mal nen Foto, oder falls sumse mitkommt alle 2km Pipipause, der nächste will ne Banane futtern, oder Kris muss seinen Dämpfer aufpumpen .
Wenn dann irgendwo ne kleine Rampe ist, wollen den nen paar dann zwei/dreimal springen usw.
Man weiß doch mittlerweile, wies bei diesen Gruppenausfahrten so abgeht 

Da reicht dann so ne 30er Runde. 

Obs dann mit Fritten oder sonstwas weitergeht, kann ja jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## JENSeits (2. April 2012)

That's it -- that's all!


----------



## kris. (2. April 2012)

slang schrieb:


> oder Kris muss seinen Dämpfer aufpumpen




Ach Schei$$e.
Grad die Info bekommen das der Service-Mensch die Dichtungssets noch immer nicht bekommen hat. Muss wohl wieder mit dem Focus anrücken.  :kotz:


----------



## crossboss (3. April 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Ach Schei$$e.
> Grad die Info bekommen das der Service-Mensch die Dichtungssets noch immer nicht bekommen hat. Muss wohl wieder mit dem Focus anrücken.  :kotz:



Kombi oder Fliesheck?


----------



## kris. (3. April 2012)

Hartheck.


----------



## ohneworte (3. April 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Hartheck.


----------



## the_Shot (6. April 2012)

Bin für Montag leider raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (6. April 2012)

Ich leider auch. 
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Sgt.Green (7. April 2012)

Sind ja auch bombenwetter aussichten.....Dauerregen


----------



## kris. (7. April 2012)

Ich hab lange gezögert, aber bei dem Wetter bin ich auch raus.
Für 2 Stunden nassen Arsch auf dem falschen Bike (Dämpfer ist noch immer nicht zurück ) setze ich mich nicht 2,5h Stunden ins Auto.
Dann komme ich lieber mal in eure Gegend, wenn das Wetter passt und ich ein vernünftiges Bike nehmen kann.


----------



## JENSeits (7. April 2012)

Kann ich gut verstehen wenns jemandem für die Anfahrt zu schlechtes Wetter ist. Ich werde allerdings die Runde fahren, je nachdem wer so kommt.


----------



## slang (7. April 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Ich hab lange gezögert, aber bei dem Wetter bin ich auch raus.
> Für 2 Stunden nassen Arsch auf dem falschen Bike (Dämpfer ist noch immer nicht zurück ) setze ich mich nicht 2,5h Stunden ins Auto.
> Dann komme ich lieber mal in eure Gegend, wenn das Wetter passt und ich ein vernünftiges Bike nehmen kann.



Seh ich ähnlich. Mein Rad funktioniert zwar, aber trotzdem bringts das nicht.


----------



## Jayesso (8. April 2012)

Ich komm leider auch nicht.
1. Bremsen sind kaputt
2. Besuch der Großeltern

Viel Spaß denen, die fahren!


----------



## JENSeits (8. April 2012)

Also haben wir folgendes Fahrerfeld das ich dann mal im Laufe des Tages aktualisiere:

nehmen teil
nehmen nicht mehr teil

-Kiwi-
dertobi78
discordius
Jayesso
JENSeits
kris.
ohropax
poekelz
Rischer
Sgt.Green
slang
the_Shot
Ulrich-40
wiehenrenner


*Sind wir also noch 8 Fahrer.*


----------



## discordius (8. April 2012)

Sind jetzt quasi nur noch Locals dabei, oder sind fahren auch Leute ohne Ortskenntnis mit?


----------



## JENSeits (8. April 2012)

Ich würde behaupten das die Trails bei fast allen bekannt sein dürften, aber das macht doch nichts! Es wird denke ich auf alle Rücksicht genommen, egal wie schnell, langsam, springfreudig, oder konditioniert sie sind - mach dir da keine Sorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (9. April 2012)

Wie siehts denn gleich aus, fahren wir oder hagelts noch absagen? Ich und mein Pitch sind Wasserfest, aber alleine im Wald mag ich auch nicht stehen


----------



## dertobi78 (9. April 2012)

Guten Morgen und Frohe Ostern.

Mein Stumpi und ich sind auch wasserfest.

Bis gleich


----------



## ohropax (9. April 2012)

Meine Reifen sind abgefahren, eine Bremse kaputt, bin trotzdem dabei.


----------



## JENSeits (9. April 2012)

Ich hoffe ihr habt die SMS bekommen. Ich bin dank starken Zahnschmerzen und nur 1 Stunde schlaf leider raus  Ich hoffe ihr habt Spaß!!


----------



## kris. (9. April 2012)

Ohje... 

Ich glaube wir machen dann mal ein OWL-Saison-Bergfest im Sommer, oder?


----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Ohje...
> 
> Ich glaube wir machen dann mal ein OWL-Saison-Bergfest im Sommer, oder?



Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (9. April 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr habt die SMS bekommen. Ich bin dank starken Zahnschmerzen und nur 1 Stunde schlaf leider raus  Ich hoffe ihr habt Spaß!!



Jupp Spaß hatten wir - die 5 die tatsächlich um 11 Uhr am Parkplatz B239 waren. Trotz des Niesels sind wir alle Trailhighlights der Lübbecker Ecke gefahren - laut meinem Tacho 19,55km und 703hm. Genug um beim anschließenden Kaffeetisch zuhause gnadenlos zuschlagen zu können 

Zur Ehrenrettung des Forenmasters sein noch gesagt, das wir ihn telefonisch zum Ende des Turm/Flowtrails bestellen konnten, um ein paar Shots mit seiner Go Pro zu machen - und er ist tatsächlich gekommen.
Jens lass dir Zeit bis der Onkel Doktor dich kuriert hat und dann gibt´s sicherlich ein kurzes Filmchen - danke für´s kommen


----------



## JENSeits (11. April 2012)




----------



## ohneworte (11. April 2012)

Oha, da durfte jemand ohne Helm mitfahren!


----------



## kris. (11. April 2012)

Ist mir auch gleich aufgefallen.


----------



## Surfjunk (11. April 2012)

Hat der Schlimme Finger letztes Mal auch im Deister gemacht. *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## ohropax (11. April 2012)

Was heisst hier 'durfte'? 

Früher, als das Helmtragen noch nicht so von der Rennrad-Renn-Szene propagiert wurde, war das nicht so ungewöhnlich. Zudem nimmt man dann freiwillig etwas Tempo raus... OT!


----------



## ohneworte (11. April 2012)

Bei uns in den Gruppen werden Fahrer ohne Helm nur einmal mitgenommen mit dem Hinweis ohne Helm werden wir ihn nicht wieder mitnehmen. Aber muss ja jeder selber wissen.


----------



## ohropax (11. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ohne Helm werden wir ihn nicht wieder mitnehmen. Aber muss ja jeder selber wissen.


Ach wie gut, dass immer andere entscheiden, was gut für einen ist  Funktioniert zudem nicht, wenn derjenige zu den Tourenleitern zählt.

Ich entscheide für mich, was/wie/wo ich fahre. Mit den Hinweis auf Fahrlässigkeit und der unnötigen 'Wartezeit/Belästigung' der Anderen im Fall des Falles dürfte man 'the_shot' auch nicht mehr mitnehmen, bei seinem Score Record 

@the_shot
sorry, nicht im geringsten gegen dich gemeint, das Beispiel bot sich nur gerade an.

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## Ehrenfeld (11. April 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Ist mir auch gleich aufgefallen.


dito.


----------



## exto (11. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bei uns in den Gruppen werden Fahrer ohne Helm nur einmal mitgenommen mit dem Hinweis ohne Helm werden wir ihn nicht wieder mitnehmen. Aber muss ja jeder selber wissen.



Wer entdeckt den Wiederspruch...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (11. April 2012)

ohropax schrieb:


> Ach wie gut, dass immer andere entscheiden, was gut für einen ist  Funktioniert zudem nicht, wenn derjenige zu den Tourenleitern zählt.
> 
> Ich entscheide für mich, was/wie/wo ich fahre. Mit den Hinweis auf Fahrlässigkeit und der unnötigen 'Wartezeit/Belästigung' der Anderen im Fall des Falles dürfte man 'the_shot' auch nicht mehr mitnehmen, bei seinem Score Record
> 
> ...



Hi Marcus.

Dumm nur, dass die anderen im Fall des Falles dafür sorgen müssen, wie sie Dich zusammenflicken wenn Du doch mal auf die Birne knallst.

Da entscheide ich dann nicht für meine Mitfahrer, sondern für mich und mein Gewissen. Wenn andere ohnemich ohne Helm fahren ist mir das latte.


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. April 2012)

Hi.
Ist mir im Video auch gleich aufgefallen.
Klar kann das jeder für sich entscheiden. Kopfverletzungen können aber auch bei langsamen Tempo passieren.
Ich habe mit beruflich mit Leuten zu tun, die Schädelhirn-Traumata erlitten haben oder andersweitig Blutungen im Gehirn hatten.
Glaub' mir, man wird nur selten der, der man früher war. Das Leben verändert sich von einem Moment auf den anderen. Erheblich! Für einen selbst und für die Familie.
Wenn man dieses Risiko minimieren möchte, ist es ratsam mit Helm zu fahren. Egal wo.

Zum Thema "Mitfahrer":
Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich einen Bike-Kollegen, der einen schweren Sturz hatte und sich unter anderem (trotz Fullface) das Jochbein gebrochen hatte. Er war polytraumatisiert und bewusstlos. 
Ich sag' euch, da geht euch die Düse, wenn ihr euren Kumpel vor euren Füssen liegen habt, er aus den Gesichtsöffnungen blutet und röchelt, als würde er gleich sterben! Will gar nicht wissen, wie das Ganze ohne Helm ausgegangen wäre.

Naja, im Endeffekt muss es jeder selber wissen.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## wiehenrenner (11. April 2012)

Im Prinzip bin ich auch dagegen ohne Helm zu fahren, auch gerade weil nicht alle Trails die wir gefahren sind gerade easy waren. 
Aber es muss letztlich jeder selber entscheiden. Und was will man als Mitfahrer tun? Den ohne Helm spontan auf dem Parkplatz stehend ausschliessen oder sagen das man dann selber nicht mitfährt?
Und wo ist wann die Grenze? Wann sind Knieschützer zu tragen, ab wann ein Rückenprotektor?
Wir hatten am Ende unserer Tour noch kurz zu 4. darüber diskutiert. Unabhängig davon das jmd. vorher ohne Helm in der Gruppe war. Im Prinzip sollte man den Exit II auch nur mit FF fahren. Man ballert da so eng an den Bäumen vorbei das jeder Fahrfehler mit ner Gesichtsbremse am Baum enden könnte. Ich habe z.B. den Vorsatz meinen FF jetzt öfters an den Rucksack zu hängen. Ganz einfach weil ich mittlerweile meine 4. Kauleiste drin habe. (nein waren keine Schlägereien und kein Radunfall  ) Jeder definiert sein Sicherheitsbedürfnis halt anders, auch nach seinen gemachten Erfahrungen. Was ich aber gut finde das dieses Thema hier gleich diskutiert wird, im Kreise der Skifahrer z.B. war das erst nach dem Althaus Unfall überhaupt mal nen Thema.


----------



## Surfjunk (11. April 2012)

Das größte Problem ist das man sich in Heimischen Revier sicher fühlt. 
Einige hatte es vielleicht im letzten Jahr mal mitbekommen. 
Ich bin am Turmtrail, den ich schon zig mal Gefahren bin, in eine Tanne gerast die einer in den Trail gezogen hatte. 
Ganz zu schweigen von den Beschädigungen am Bike waren die Verlletzungen schlimmer. 
Ich habe aus mehreren Wunden geblutet und musst noch von ganz oben runter mit gebrochenen Satel und ohne Hinterradbremse. 

Was war der Fehler?

Ich war alleine, und habe gedacht, läuft ja so wie immer. 
Das sowas wie ein Baum im Trail auftaucht da hätte ich nie mit gerechnet. 

Ohne Helm wäre ich da bestimmt nicht mehr aufgestanden. 

Ich glaube einfach das man auf einem Trail nicht immer vorrauschauend fahren kann. 
Angefangen bei der Wurzel unter Laub, endend bei einer vorsätzlichen Falle die jemand für Biker gebaut hat. 

Ich fahre immer mit, und mittlerweile auch immer mit FF aufgrund der immer schnellern Fahrweise.


----------



## slang (11. April 2012)

ohropax schrieb:


> Ach wie gut, dass immer andere entscheiden, was gut für einen ist  Funktioniert zudem nicht, wenn derjenige zu den Tourenleitern zählt.
> 
> Ich entscheide für mich, was/wie/wo ich fahre. Mit den Hinweis auf Fahrlässigkeit und der unnötigen 'Wartezeit/Belästigung' der Anderen im Fall des Falles dürfte man 'the_shot' auch nicht mehr mitnehmen, bei seinem Score Record
> 
> ...



Shoti hatte aber nen Helm auf, dein Beispiel hinkt.


----------



## ohneworte (11. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Wer entdeckt den Wiederspruch...?



Wer erkennt die Wiederholung?


----------



## JENSeits (11. April 2012)

Schön das ihr das direkt diskutiert, begrüße ich an sich. Ich halte mich aber raus, ich denke das könnt ihr verstehen.

Aber bitte steinigt den lieben Herrn nicht.
So, nächstes Treffen sollte angesagt sein, oder?


----------



## ohropax (11. April 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Shoti hatte aber nen Helm auf, dein Beispiel hinkt.



Einfach nochmal den Beitrag lesen, nochmal drüber nachdenken, dann kommst' drauf. Hinweis: Es ist irrelevant, ob Shoti einen Helm getragen hat.


----------



## ohropax (11. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wer erkennt die Wiederholung?


Hä, seit wann ist es en vogue, sich über anderer Leut' Tippfehler lustig zu machen, insbesondere, wenn man selbst zwar syntaktisch korrekte, aber semantisch unkorrekte Beiträge formuliert? Kinners...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (11. April 2012)

oh kommt Leute .. Bayern hat verloren, freut euch doch mal und habt gute Laune!


----------



## ohropax (11. April 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Wenn man dieses Risiko minimieren möchte, ist es ratsam mit Helm zu fahren. Egal wo


WORD! Ich bin da ganz bei dir.

Es ging mir nur darum, klarzustellen, dass _ich_ derjenige bin, der _für mich_ die Risikoabwägung tätigt und ich mich nicht bevormunden lasse. Zudem, wenn man diese 'Spirale' immer weiter zieht, es in 10 Jahren heisst: Wie kannst du dich nur ohne FF und Protektoren vor die Tür trauen. Ein vielschichtes Thema in allen Lebensbereichen, nicht nur in Bezug auf Styropor um den Brägen


----------



## ohropax (11. April 2012)

*freu*


----------



## kris. (12. April 2012)

ohropax schrieb:


> Einfach nochmal den Beitrag lesen, nochmal drüber nachdenken, dann kommst' drauf. Hinweis: Es ist irrelevant, ob Shoti einen Helm getragen hat.


 
Das Tragen eines Helm könnte sich aber direkt auf die Dauer der Wartezeit auswirken...


----------



## crossboss (12. April 2012)

Jetz ist aber mal Schluß mit dat Dingenskirchen


----------



## crossboss (12. April 2012)

Im übrigen werde ich garantiert und ganz ohne Belehrung immer Erste Hilfe leisten, auch wenn kein Helm auf der *Birne* war. Ich hoffe immer für die Opfer das so etwas nie eintrifft..............Jörg

Bayern wird kein Meister, juhuuuu...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## discordius (12. April 2012)

Wo kommt eigentlich das Vertrauen in die Schutzwirkung dieser Plastiknudelsiebe her? Wenn ich mir ansehe, dass die zu erfüllende Prüfnorm Aufschläge < 20 km/h mit einem maximal 6 kg schweren Prüfkopf vorsieht, kommt mir doch leichtes Unbehagen. An meinem Kopf hängt nun doch noch ein 80 kg schwerer Körper dran, und schneller als die im Test vorgegebenen 19,5 km/h bin ich dann doch hin und wieder.
Dass viele Helme nach einem Sturz direkt zerbrochen sind, anstatt dass die Energie durch die Komprimierung des Schaumstoffes gezielt abgebaut wurde, stärkt mein Vertauen auch nicht gerade. Trotzdem fahre ich zumindest im Wald mit Helm, in der wagen Hoffnung auf wenigstens minimalen Schutz. Wenn aber jemand lieber ohne Helm, und dafür aber auch langsamer unterwegs sein möchte, soll er es tun. Die geringere Geschwindigkeit könnte dabei eher dazu beitragen Unfallfolgen zu mindern, als es das Nudelsieb vermag.
Sollten Fahrradhelme doch echten Schutz bei Tempo >20 km/h bieten, warum genügen sie dann nicht Helmpflicht für Mofa-Fahrer?
Wird vielleicht doch mal Zeit für einen Fullface ...


----------



## exto (12. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Im übrigen werde ich garantiert und ganz ohne Belehrung immer Erste Hilfe leisten...



Ich hab' mich grad dabei erwischt, wie ich gedacht hab, "maaaann, solche Selbstverständlichkeiten..."

Aber gleichzeitig - und das finde ich noch viel schlimmer - tauchte in meinem Hinterkopf die Frage auf, ob das denn wirklich so selbstverständlich ist. 

In Zeiten, wo jeden Tag neue, immer irrwitzigere Slogans von Kampfradlern, Bike-Rambos, Helmpflicht, schärfsten Kontrollen usw. durch die Medien getrieben werden, hab ich so das Gefühl, dass jeder, der nicht zum Brötchen holen Fullface, Battle Jacket und Warnweste trägt, irgendwie zum gewissenlosen Outlaw erklärt wird, der selbst schuld ist, wenn was passiert.

Nicht falsch verstehen: Wenn Marcus mit Pudelmütze durch'n Deister rauscht, krieg ich auch n bisschen das Kribbeln unter'm Pony, aber wer bin ich denn, dass ich ihm da Vorschriften machen will?

Ich finde sowieso, Vorschriften (ob nun offiziell, oder nicht) verleiten immer ein bisschen dazu, das eigene Denken einzustellen...


----------



## kris. (12. April 2012)

discordius schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir ansehe, dass die zu erfüllende Prüfnorm Aufschläge < 20 km/h mit einem maximal 6 kg schweren Prüfkopf vorsieht, kommt mir doch leichtes Unbehagen. An meinem Kopf hängt nun doch noch ein 80 kg schwerer Körper dran, und schneller als die im Test vorgegebenen 19,5 km/h bin ich dann doch hin und wieder...


 
Nach der Argumentation macht dann ja gar kein Protektor sinn. Ob es nun ein Helm oder ein anderer ist (Knie, Ellenbogen...)

Aber: Ein Bekannter von mir ist mal wegen Herzrythmusstörung fast im Stand seitlich umgefallen. Kopf auf Stein + Kein Helm = 2 Wochen Koma. Mit Helm wäre das nicht passiert.

Okay, er war recht langsam. Aber das der Schutz ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit abnimmt ist doch wohl jedem klar. Oder warum werden Autos mit 45-50 km/h getestet statt mit den 180 die son 3 Tonnen SUV ja unbedingt locker schaffen muss?


----------



## crossboss (12. April 2012)

@ exto kribbeln hab ich auch manchmal unterm Ponny-gibbet da net wat von _*Head and Shoulders*_ für?
Wollen wir nicht mal rüber in den Stammtisch damit Jungs?


----------



## ohneworte (12. April 2012)

ohropax schrieb:


> Hä, seit wann ist es en vogue, sich über anderer Leut' Tippfehler lustig zu machen, insbesondere, wenn man selbst zwar syntaktisch korrekte, aber semantisch unkorrekte Beiträge formuliert? Kinners...



Locker bleiben, das war eine Frotzelei Richtung Axel und ich glaube das er damit umgehen kann!


----------



## ohneworte (12. April 2012)

ohropax schrieb:


> WORD! Ich bin da ganz bei dir.
> 
> Es ging mir nur darum, klarzustellen, dass _ich_ derjenige bin, der _für mich_ die Risikoabwägung tätigt und ich mich nicht bevormunden lasse. Zudem, wenn man diese 'Spirale' immer weiter zieht, es in 10 Jahren heisst: Wie kannst du dich nur ohne FF und Protektoren vor die Tür trauen. Ein vielschichtes Thema in allen Lebensbereichen, nicht nur in Bezug auf Styropor um den Brägen



Auch hier bleib doch bitte ganz entspannt. Ich habe doch auch in meinem Post erwähnt das das letztendlich jeder für sich selber entscheiden muss.

Bevormunden muss ich wahrlich niemanden hier, dafür sind wir wohl alle inzwischen alt und erfahren genug.

P.S. Können wir gerne auch mal persönlich besprechen, ich bin sehr häufig mit dem Auto oder per Bike in der Region OWL unterwegs. Das hier geschriebene bekommt man schließlich unter Umständen auch mal in den falschen Hals.


----------



## JENSeits (12. April 2012)

Da das Opening ja war und hier nichts mehr zum Thema beigetragen wird, schließe ich den Thread.
Falls es Planungen für ein neues OWL-übergreifendes Treffen gibt, bitte im bearbeitetem "Treffen des OWL-Bereiches (außer Bikeparkbesuche)"-Thread weitermachen.


Liebe Grüße
Jens


----------

